# Halo For Her~Time to get ready for summer!



## heavyiron (Mar 18, 2012)

*HALO FOR HER™ - Female Anabolic Agent*

IML's is very excited to offer *Halo For Her*  the first legal PH product designed specifically for ladies. Halodrol  is converted to Oral Turinabol at a low rate making this a safe,  effective and dry lean body toner. If nutrition and training are dialed  in ladies can expect fat loss and a leaner toned body. I have  designed a powerful cutting cycle stack just for our ladies. Let your  girlfriends or spouses know they have the most powerful, legal and safe  anabolic option available to them now. Get your gal in the gym with you  and get ready for summer!

*Halo For Her*






*Sample Female Cutting Cycle*

*Weeks 1-6* HALO FOR HER™-2 capsules per day (Female Anabolic Agent)
*Weeks 1-6* Lean Fuel Extreme-2 capsules per day (Appetite suppressant and metabolism/energy booster)
*Weeks 1-8* Advanced Cycle Support-2 to 3 capsules per day (Organ and lipid support)
*Weeks 1-8* ESSENCE EFA™-2 capsules per day (Heart health and Increased Fat Burning)

*HALO FOR HER™ - Female Anabolic Agent*

*Designed specifically for Female athletes!*

*-Comparable to Anavar/Oxandrolone*
-Helps with Cutting (getting lean)
-Increases Strength & Hardness
-Does Not Aromatize (convert to estrogen)
-Can be used as part of bulking, lean bulking or cutting cycles

*Users of Halo For Her™ can expect significant body-recomping effects  by implementing this product into their programs, which will be realized  through moderate increases in high quality, water-free muscle mass and  visible reductions in body fat. Vascularity will be augmented and the  user’s muscularity will become harder and denser. This has led many to  compare Halo For Her™ not only to Turinabol, but also to steroids such  as Anavar and Winstrol.*


Due to this pro-anabolic’s weak androgenic component and strong anabolic  effects, it is suitable for use by women. Halo For Her™ is  non-aromatizing, displays zero progestagenic activity, and cannot  convert to DHT. Therefore, users do not have to worry about these  metabolites causing side effects such as: water retention, fat gain,  increased blood pressure, sexual dysfunction, acne, and hair loss. This  makes Halo For Her™ a safe, low side effect pro-steroid.

Another area where Halo For Her™ differentiates itself from most other  oral pro-steroids is in terms of toxicity. While methylation is a very  common tactic used to increase the potency of an oral steroid, it  typically has the dual effect of increasing its toxic load on the liver.  However, Halo For Her™ displays a relatively mild degree of toxicity in  comparison to most other oral AAS, resulting in reduced liver stress  and thereby extending the potential cycle length of the product.

*Halodrol (aka Turinabol)*

The primary ingredient in Halo For Her™, known as  4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1, 4-dine-3, 17b-dione, is closely related  to the oral anabolic steroid Turinabol. For those of you who are  unaware, Turinabol was the drug of choice during East Germany’s  secretive doping program in the 60’s and was largely responsible for the  country’s total dominance of the Olympic Games during that time period.  It is this steroid which was the original inspiration for the  manufacture of Halo For Her™ and while this product has anabolic  activity on its own, it also converts directly to the anabolic steroid  Turinabol. In studies done on male athletes that were given 10 mg OT/day  over six weeks, no negative health effects or side effects were  reported. It was also used in low doses to reduce the binding of SHBG to  other steroids.(1) Oral Turinabol was found to have the ability to  reduce SHBG and allow testosterone to be more readily used. There was  one case reported where a male experienced negative side effects from 5  years of using Oral Turinabol at a high dosage (2)(3). It was found to  be effective at extremely high dosages by those looking to gain strength  and mass, yet athletes looking to obtain gains more quickly and more  proficiently in their game were very successful with lower doses of Oral  Turinabol. Olympic level male Shot-putters were able to add 2.5-4m to  their shot throws, 10-12m on their Discus throw, and 6-10m to their  Hammer throws with in four years of training. Female athletes gained  even more. One female athlete improved her throw from under 18m to over  20m (4). Women experienced increased and more severe and sometimes  intolerable side effects than male users. Although, sometimes the women  were taking doses that surpassed the men’s by almost double (5).


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 18, 2012)

The first 2 females that PM me will receive a free bottle of *Halo for Her* but must log the product here at IM and IML.

*Gals must be at least 21 years old and have over 50 posts to qualify.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 18, 2012)

Great!

Yes summer will be soon here ! 

i love summer too heavy


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 18, 2012)

This looks like a great stack I can't wait to see how the women of Ironmag Respond to it.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 18, 2012)

Come on ladies, lets get the two testers for this!!!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 18, 2012)

I think I might get this for my wife!  Looks good!!



/V


----------



## Flathead (Mar 19, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> I think I might get this for my wife! Looks good!!
> 
> 
> 
> /V




She won't be disappointed


----------



## justhav2p (Mar 19, 2012)

trying to tempt my home girl/ workout partner into doing this


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 19, 2012)

*Halo For Her Complete Stack...

*


----------



## justhav2p (Mar 19, 2012)

any pm's yet? Let me see if I can get my girl to take some pics, create account and do it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## justhav2p (Mar 19, 2012)

Pee Pee S,... let's not tell her about my steroid use


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 19, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> any pm's yet? Let me see if I can get my girl to take some pics, create account and do it!!!!!!!!!!!



Still have 2 bottles to give away. Must log the product.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 19, 2012)

soo...i mean..


androgenic side effects?

im sure IML was careful to avoid this..but accidents do happen.. and these accidents have permanent implications


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 19, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> soo...i mean..
> 
> 
> androgenic side effects?
> ...



Yes, best to start with 2 caps daily and work up slowly on Halo For Her.

 We have a couple gals running the Halo Extreme right now and they are reporting increased sex drive and strength gains with no sides. They are both at 25mg daily.

I would have no issues giving this to my very feminine wife.


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 21, 2012)

Heavy, if you need a female logger my girl may be willing to try it. She's trying to tone up for summer. Hit me up if you need a logger and I'll talk with her.

I'd want to PM you privately to ask a few questions she may have as she's never ran any kind of stack before.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2012)

JCBourne said:


> Heavy, if you need a female logger my girl may be willing to try it. She's trying to tone up for summer. Hit me up if you need a logger and I'll talk with her.
> 
> I'd want to PM you privately to ask a few questions she may have as she's never ran any kind of stack before.



Sounds good brother!

Still need loggers


----------



## VictorsDame (Mar 25, 2012)

Flathead said:


> She won't be disappointed



I hope not!  I'm hoping to start tomorrow if not on Tuesday!  I will let you know how it all goes!  Thanks! (I'm going to be making a log as well)




Lisa


----------



## VictorsDame (Mar 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I would have no issues giving this to my very feminine wife.




That's great to hear, especially coming from you!  Thanks! 


Lisa


----------



## dumped2k (Mar 25, 2012)

My gf wants/needs this! She is def willing to do a log and test out dosages...lmk! Great looking product! IML does it again it seems


----------



## Deity (Mar 25, 2012)

Got my girl a bottle already. I was eyeballing it up until release day. I'll try and get my girl to do a log, she's very exited.


----------

